# Ryanair Flight Refund



## Upturn (23 Apr 2011)

Has anyone out there succeeded in getting RyanAir to refund the price of a flight and it's fees for a flight not yet taken?
I've paid for a flight for this coming June but I have to cancel it.


----------



## boltonlass (23 Apr 2011)

you can claim the taxes back but not the price of the flight


----------



## chrisboy (23 Apr 2011)

Claim the taxes back minus 20 euro administration



If you do not use your booked flight the air fare, fees and charges are non-refundable *but you may apply in writing within one month of the date of original travel for the refund of* any government taxes paid. Such refunds are subject to an administration fee of *£17/€20 (or equivalent)* per person.


----------



## Upturn (23 Apr 2011)

Unfortunately I'm talking a loss of €1,300 (5 passengers) here but it looks like the Ryanair small print has "got me" i.e. No Refunds.
I'm stumped as to how to be creative here to cut my losses e.g. sell tickets on e-bay. Family holiday is gone without the €1,300. (I fully appreciate that there are lots of people out there in much worse situations.)
Has anyone succeeded with the Begging Letter (Yeuck) to RyanAir?


----------



## boltonlass (23 Apr 2011)

i phoned up ryan air customer services twice to cancel flights. the money for taxes was paid straight back on my card no questions asked and no administartion fees. maybe i was lucky !!


----------



## Upturn (23 Apr 2011)

If I get the taxes and administration fees back it will go someway but we will still be over €1,100 out of pocket because I cannot get the ticket cost refunded as far as I know? Anyone ever had any joy with getting the price of the tickets themselves back before they flew?


----------



## Upturn (23 Apr 2011)

When you phoned ryan air customer services twice to cancel flights and got the tax and admin fees back, did you get the cost of the tickets back as well?


----------



## boltonlass (24 Apr 2011)

no just the taxes, they not interested in refunding the flights but mine were cheap flights i think the taxes cost more than the flights so was happy enough


----------



## redwood park (24 Apr 2011)

You have other options eg change date of flts for 25Euros each way plus price difference of flts.  You can do this on line in "Manage Booking". If you click on "Fees" on Ryanair home page it will give you list of fees for other options but sorry don't think refund possible of fare only taxes. Hope this helps.


----------

